# Crossover settings for my setup



## Ike13lol (Apr 30, 2012)

Hello im new to the forums. i really need help this is what i have.

-5.1 surround sound.

Front Speakers KLH 20-20,000 hz speakers. 300 watt max each. 

Center : KLH 100 watt 3-way pair of 3.63-inch woofers, a 1-inch midrange driver, and a 0.625-inch liquid-cooled dome tweeter.

Rear speakers: Fisher stv-721 50 max watt speakers 10 in woofer 4 in mid 3 in tweeter

Reciever: Sony STR-DE975

Subwoofer: Definitive subpro 800

Wondering what to use for crossover and also should i use the high left and right on the sub and where do those plug into the front left and right speakers or keep the speakers plugged into the receiver?? I have front set to large, center and surround set to small. what should i set crossover for center and surround? wont let me do crossover for front because its set to large. also what about EQ settings for bass mid and treble hzs and so on...sub is its own seperate variable on back of sub 40-150 should that be set to 150?.... HELP!!! please


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

First, welcome to HTS!! 

All of the speakers should go straight from the Sony AVR to each speaker; don't run them through the subwoofer. You can leave the mains (left and right speakers) on "Large" to start, but you may want to change this later. Opinions vary widely on the best way to set the mains, so try full range first, but don't be afraid to go back and change them to "Small" with a crossover point of ~80Hz if you don't like the way they sound.

A good starting point would be 80Hz for the center and surrounds, too. You set them to "small" in the Sony's set-up menu then select the crossover frequency.

Use the LFE out from the Sony to connect the subwoofer. That's the *.1* in 5.1 surround.

It doesn't look like you can turn off the sub's built-in x-over, so try turning it to 150Hz and let the Sony AVR set its crossover point. Again, I'd start with 80Hz. You can set the sub level ~1/2 of max volume to start. Dial it in with the test tones when you set speaker levels. An SPL meter would help, but you can do it by ear.

You may have to play with the settings to get them "perfect," but this should give you a good place to start. Also, you can find more instructions here and feel free to let us know if you have more questions. Good luck!!


----------



## Ike13lol (Apr 30, 2012)

what should i set LFE to and all i see is a subwoofer out on the back.. will that work with the LFE? isthe LFE just for the sub then? what about EQ should i set all of that or leave it off?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Does your Sony receiver have some sort of auto EQ setup with a mic? 
Run the sub using the "sub out" yes that is the LFE channel. Set your subs filter as high as it will go and let the receiver do the crossover.


----------



## Ike13lol (Apr 30, 2012)

no mic, and also im just have a red from my sub but i red and black to receiver. should i just hook red to red? and whats a good LFE crossover setting? 80 also?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, just use the one "red" cable. 80Hz is correct


----------



## Ike13lol (Apr 30, 2012)

my last question is this. i have the 6.1 encoding on and digital cinema sound and running coaxial from receiver to coaxial in tv but in not getting dolby digital....? but if i put it to my DVR i get dolby digital..


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The TV wont output more than 2.1 sound due to restrictions set by the "powers that be" unless its from the TVs built in tuner.


----------



## Ike13lol (Apr 30, 2012)

is there really a sound difference? i use my xbox alot too and tv and use my xbox for a dvd player. should i just plug it into the tv then? will there be a noticeable sound diff? otherwise how do i run it?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The only way to get full surround is to run everything to the receiver first and then one output from the receiver to the TV.


----------



## derrickdj1 (May 21, 2012)

I have a Sony STR DH 510 which I thought came with a mic for auto setup, but it did not. Setting all speakers to small and using a x-o of 120Hz worked well for my satellite speaker system. I will not buy another avr that dose not use an auto-calibration program.


----------

